# Dog Fennel



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Have a small corner of pasture that is weedy with lots of dog fennel (Eupatorium capillifolium) plus some wild pepper and I think night shade. The bees were hitting the dog fennel and wild pepper. Didn't know they hit dog fennel, not much of flower, but they were touching down on it


----------

